# Temperature after ovulation



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi

I have pcos and last week had a peak on my clearblue monitor and had ewcm and ov pain. For four days after my temp was high to suggest ovulation happened but now it's dipped again. 

Did I not ovulate after all. What's going on? I was feeling really hopeful until today.

Xxx


----------

